# You know you're old when...



## vakmere (Aug 26, 2015)

......... you have to scroll all the way down to the bottom of a drop down box to find the year you were born. Worse, you are 10 years from the earliest date in that box.

......... the only jokes you know are from Vaudeville. Worse, you have to explain what Vaudeville was.


----------



## jsolie (Aug 26, 2015)

And you know you're getting there when actions creak louder than words. :biggrin:


----------



## tbroye (Aug 26, 2015)

You know you are old when you Get up and go has got up and left.


----------



## Cwalker935 (Aug 26, 2015)

You know you are old when.... Darn I forgot what I was going to say.


----------



## tangoman (Aug 26, 2015)

*You know you are old when*

Your mates daughter, whilst discussing music, asks "what is a record, is it like a CD?"

And she's 23 !

Regards,
Cam


----------



## TonyL (Aug 26, 2015)

- You are willing to admit that Taco Bell tells tastes like cat food (or at least smells like it)  and still like it.

 - You believe you achieved success now that you have a plunger in ever bathroom.

 - You nap more than your parents.

 - The sound of a crying baby in a restaurant penetrates your dental fillings.

 - You thank God that you can still walk up the stairs to retrieve what you have forgotten to bring down the first 3 times.


----------



## Jack Parker (Aug 26, 2015)

...the iron in your blood turns to lead and settles in your butt and your butt settles in a chair.


----------



## stonepecker (Aug 26, 2015)

Your wife offers you "Super Sex".........and you ask her "What kind of soup?"


----------



## Kenny Durrant (Aug 26, 2015)

Your old when you sound like your parents did when you were growing up. I heard a comedian talking about his dad waking up in the morning and saying " I ache all over. I must have slept wrong". the comedian then thought how dumb do you have to be to sleep wrong. The worst you could do would be to put your head a the foot of the bed but what would harm would that do. Then one day he woke up hurting for no reason so he thought " I must have slept wrong". For those that don't understand this don't worry it's coming!!!!!!


----------



## kingkeyman (Aug 26, 2015)

You know you're old when all of the magazines on your nightstand are woodworking magazines!


----------



## liljohn1368 (Aug 26, 2015)

What you use to could do all night. Now takes you all night to do.   :mad-tongue:


----------



## Skie_M (Aug 26, 2015)

You know you're old when you show someone a new wood blank at work and have to explain what a lathe is and how it works and they ask if you're going to make it into a sex toy .....



The post above mine should read:

"It takes me all night to do what I used to do all night."


----------



## Smitty37 (Aug 27, 2015)

When music 'golden oldies' were popular with the grandchildren.

You can remember when there were neither computers or cell phones.

You know without looking it up who Yukon King was.

You remember who the Bickersons were

You actually saw Fats Domino perform

You "Remember Pearl Harbor"

You know who taught Americans to sing "God Bless America" during WWII

Your first plane ride was in a Piper Cub and your first plane trip was in a DC3.

You learned to drive in a Studebaker Commander


----------



## Skie_M (Aug 27, 2015)

You learned to drive without "power steering" ....

You grew up someplace where "running water" was a convenience ...

You know how much wood a woodchuck could chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood ...


----------



## sbwertz (Aug 27, 2015)

Smitty37 said:


> When music 'golden oldies' were popular with the grandchildren.
> 
> You can remember when there were neither computers or cell phones.
> 
> ...



Computers? Cell Phones?  How about when there were no dial telephones (Number Please?), no televisions, and I saw the Ink Spots perform!  I saw Hopalong Cassidy perform live, and petted Toppers pretty nose! And when I joined the Army they flew us down the West Coast in a gooney bird before putting us on a commercial airliner to fly to Ft McClellen, AL for basic. (and I also flew for the first time in a Piper Cub when I was 15.)  And God bless Kate Smith!  Dang, Leroy, We are older than dirt!
I didn't learn to drive in either of our Studebakers (51 & 53) but I traveled a lot of miles in them.

Just yesterday I heard Donna Diana Overture, and immediately thought of Sgt Preston!  Used to listen to it on the radio.


----------



## sbwertz (Aug 27, 2015)

Skie_M said:


> You learned to drive without "power steering" ....
> 
> You grew up someplace where "running water" was a convenience ...
> 
> You know how much wood a woodchuck could chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood ...



And "air conditioning" meant rolling down the windows.


----------



## Skie_M (Aug 27, 2015)

When someone says "Older than them thar hills" and you nod and reminisce about when those hills were young ....


----------



## Smitty37 (Aug 27, 2015)

sbwertz said:


> Smitty37 said:
> 
> 
> > When music 'golden oldies' were popular with the grandchildren.
> ...


Where I lived must have been a little ahead of your area because I know I'm a tad older than you were.  There were still some phones that cranked to get the operator but we didn't have a phone....."To Each His Own" by the Ink Spots was one of my favorite songs when I was pre-teen.  Then you knew who Yukon King was - "swiftest and strongest lead dog in the great Northwest blazing the trail for Sargent Preston of the Royal Canadian Mounted Police"


----------



## jpittssr (Aug 27, 2015)

*You know you are old when..*

You know you are old when......
I forgot.


----------



## Kenny Durrant (Aug 27, 2015)

It's good to think back and try to remember the good old days but age doesn't bother me. I know this is a different subject but being "Wore Out" is pure torture. I know it could be worse but I see people 30 years older than I am and they seem to be in better shape. This aids thing is no fun. Not that kind of aids the seeing aids, hearing aids and walking aids.


----------



## Smitty37 (Aug 27, 2015)

Kenny Durrant said:


> It's good to think back and try to remember the good old days but age doesn't bother me. I know this is a different subject but being "Wore Out" is pure torture. I know it could be worse but I see people 30 years older than I am and they seem to be in better shape. This aids thing is no fun. Not that kind of aids the seeing aids, hearing aids and walking aids.


Yep....I've had heart problems for almost 30 years.  We just need to learn to live with it and if you can't do it don't do it.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Aug 27, 2015)

I'm younger than Smitty (by a couple of years) but I remember living in a few places with an outhouse, no electricity, kerosene lamps (did lots of homework under one of those), riding in a horse drawn wagon to town (I was about 6 when we got our first car -- a Model A Ford, coupe without the rumble seat... a family of 5 riding on one seat... I generally rode laying across the back seat behind mom and dad... when we moved to west Texas I rode 500 miles laying there.), my dad plowing 60 acres of farmland behind a pair of green broke mules, training them to pull the plow and cultivators, also remember when the electric companies first installed electricity down the primary roads... (we lived back aways and didn't get electricity right away.), drawing water from a hand dug well, taking baths in a wash tub, some times on the front porch as it was as far as we could get it to the house, heating the water in the sun (our well was at the neighbor's house and we had to haul water a quarter mile to the house, chopping wood for the fireplace... our primary source of heat in the winter time(my job was to keep the wood box full.. dad did most of the chopping), also my mom cooking on wood burning stove, 'til we got modern and got a kerosene cook stove.    

I ain't old, but have been around for a long time.


----------



## ttpenman (Aug 27, 2015)

*Old enough*

Not quite as old as a couple of you guys but I do remember that we did have a dial phone but only 3 numbers to dial.  Did have TV but only 2 or 3 channels (with an antenna that was always a bit off).  Only AM radio at home and in the car.  Earliest car I remember was a 52 Plymouth.  Learned to drive in a 58 Rambler.

Just got my Medicare card a couple months ago.  Only bad part was a cut in my SS check, which was barely enough to get by on.

Thanks for the memories (Bob Hope IIRC)

Jeff in northern Wisconsin


----------



## tomtedesco (Aug 27, 2015)

I knew I was old when I saw a picture of a beautiful young woman standing in front of a tree wearing a very small bikini, and I noticed a great looking burl in the tree above her head.


----------



## Smitty37 (Aug 27, 2015)

TellicoTurning said:


> I'm younger than Smitty (by a couple of years) but I remember living in a few places with an outhouse, no electricity, kerosene lamps (did lots of homework under one of those), riding in a horse drawn wagon to town (I was about 6 when we got our first car -- a Model A Ford, coupe without the rumble seat... a family of 5 riding on one seat... I generally rode laying across the back seat behind mom and dad... when we moved to west Texas I rode 500 miles laying there.), my dad plowing 60 acres of farmland behind a pair of green broke mules, training them to pull the plow and cultivators, also remember when the electric companies first installed electricity down the primary roads... (we lived back aways and didn't get electricity right away.), drawing water from a hand dug well, taking baths in a wash tub, some times on the front porch as it was as far as we could get it to the house, heating the water in the sun (our well was at the neighbor's house and we had to haul water a quarter mile to the house, chopping wood for the fireplace... our primary source of heat in the winter time(my job was to keep the wood box full.. dad did most of the chopping), also my mom cooking on wood burning stove, 'til we got modern and got a kerosene cook stove.
> 
> I ain't old, but have been around for a long time.


I was born at home in a house in the Poconos of PA with no electric, no indoor pluming, and no central heat.  We did not have a telephone until I was almost 9 years old.  We used a coal/wood cook stove until I was about 12 and my mother kept it in a barn for canning for 10 years after that.  Although when we lived where there was no indoor plumbing the hand dug well was in the back yard.   Coal was cheap so in the winter we used coal in the stove but I carried in wood in the spring, summer and fall when the stove was only used when actually cooking.


----------



## triw51 (Aug 27, 2015)

tomtedesco said:


> I knew I was old when I saw a picture of a beautiful young woman standing in front of a tree wearing a very small bikini, and I noticed a great looking burl in the tree above her head.


 
I saw a picture of a scantly clad young lady and the tree behind her was twisted and had beautiful patterns.  I was more interested in the tree, I wanted to make some bowls out of that wood.


----------



## knowltoh (Aug 27, 2015)

My home phone # was 41


----------



## Kenny Durrant (Aug 27, 2015)

tomtedesco said:


> I knew I was old when I saw a picture of a beautiful young woman standing in front of a tree wearing a very small bikini, and I noticed a great looking burl in the tree above her head.


  I understand that. The burl would be all kinds of fun to play with. The young woman would just get us old married men in deep deep trouble.


----------



## Skie_M (Aug 27, 2015)

Careful there, fellas ..... if the pretty young lady in the pic was your wife, you'ld better not let her read this forum!


----------



## TellicoTurning (Aug 27, 2015)

Smitty37 said:


> TellicoTurning said:
> 
> 
> > I'm younger than Smitty (by a couple of years) but I remember living in a few places with an outhouse, no electricity, kerosene lamps (did lots of homework under one of those), riding in a horse drawn wagon to town (I was about 6 when we got our first car -- a Model A Ford, coupe without the rumble seat... a family of 5 riding on one seat... I generally rode laying across the back seat behind mom and dad... when we moved to west Texas I rode 500 miles laying there.), my dad plowing 60 acres of farmland behind a pair of green broke mules, training them to pull the plow and cultivators, also remember when the electric companies first installed electricity down the primary roads... (we lived back aways and didn't get electricity right away.), drawing water from a hand dug well, taking baths in a wash tub, some times on the front porch as it was as far as we could get it to the house, heating the water in the sun (our well was at the neighbor's house and we had to haul water a quarter mile to the house, chopping wood for the fireplace... our primary source of heat in the winter time(my job was to keep the wood box full.. dad did most of the chopping), also my mom cooking on wood burning stove, 'til we got modern and got a kerosene cook stove.
> ...



Not trying to one up you Smitty, but was born at home also, our house was a rent house that was covered with tar paper, no siding... the night I came, my dad rode to town on a horse to get the doctor... I almost beat him back to the house.   The house was across the road from one of the local cemeteries and chapels... for years when people asked where I was born, would tell them Wilson's Chapel... wasn't 'til I went into the navy and had to get a birth certificate I learned I was listed as having been born in Jewett, TX...also found out I had been using the wrong name all those years... the doctor wrote Charles on the birth record instead of Charley,the name Dad wanted me to have-named after his favorite uncle....   
When we moved to west Texas, the house we rented had a dug well in the back yard, about 20 yards from the house... it actually had a windmill over it to pump water into a raised holding tank, but no water into the house??  Dad plumbed the tank and put a screen around it, then a wood floor under it so we could shower under it... but only got cold water.  The girls and Mom wouldn't use it, just Dad and me ever showered out there - and not in the winter. 

And my last year of high school, I had an apartment in friend of my mother's house... her phone number was 98.... only two digits.


----------



## TurtleTom (Aug 27, 2015)

I'm not as young as I used to be...
but I'm not as old as I'm going to get.   Hagar the Horrible, 1970 or so.


----------



## Smitty37 (Aug 27, 2015)

TellicoTurning said:


> Smitty37 said:
> 
> 
> > TellicoTurning said:
> ...


Well the house I was born in was a boarding house.  My mother and father never did own a house.  But our first telephone did have 4 digits I said before that where I was born was probably a bit ahead of where you were born.


----------



## Kragax (Aug 28, 2015)

I remember wooden underware


----------



## liljohn1368 (Aug 28, 2015)

Kragax said:


> I remember wooden underware



OUCH!!!!!!


----------



## Kenny Durrant (Aug 28, 2015)

I have a friend that's old and a big sports nut. He's so old I heard he had front row seats when David upset Goliath.


----------



## Skie_M (Aug 29, 2015)

Kragax said:


> I remember wooden underware



"You!  Get out of that bath before that thing starts to rust!"

(Robin Hood: Men In Tights)


At least it wasn't a pair of steel panties .... with a big rusted LOCK on it ...


----------



## sbwertz (Aug 29, 2015)

ttpenman said:


> Not quite as old as a couple of you guys but I do remember that we did have a dial phone but only 3 numbers to dial.  Did have TV but only 2 or 3 channels (with an antenna that was always a bit off).  Only AM radio at home and in the car.  Earliest car I remember was a 52 Plymouth.  Learned to drive in a 58 Rambler.
> 
> Just got my Medicare card a couple months ago.  Only bad part was a cut in my SS check, which was barely enough to get by on.
> 
> ...



My first car was one of these

https://www.google.com/search?q=nas...YAZLc0mjM:&usg=__GRkHX94Pj7vdvO0p84tCJ-m5C_Y=

Even the same color.


----------



## sbwertz (Aug 29, 2015)

I remember wearing long underwear in the winter with a button "drop seat."  

My dad was an oilfield mechanic, and we lived all over the west half of the US.  Until I was six, we were in a 28 foot Zimmer trailer...with a chamber pot under the bed.  It did have cold running water, though, and an icebox.  When I was six my brother was born and we got a 36 foot Travelo with hot and cold running water, a bathroom, and a refrigerator!  It had two bedrooms so I didn't have to sleep on the sofa anymore.

Leroy, I suspect it was because I grew up in the oilfield in the wilds of Wyoming and Colorado, and Kansas, where there was no TV broadcast, and often no telephone, either.


----------



## skiprat (Aug 29, 2015)

This is one of those rare but great classic threads that we need more often. :biggrin: There have been many great posts.

Reading Sharon and Leroy's posts reminds me of Richard Dreyfuss and Robert Shaw comparing scars in Jaws :biggrin:

Hell, I'm only 21  (  ) and I'm still trying to figure out what Sharon meant about roll down windows !!


----------



## Smitty37 (Aug 29, 2015)

skiprat said:


> This is one of those rare but great classic threads that we need more often. :biggrin: There have been many great posts.
> 
> Reading Sharon and Leroy's posts reminds me of Richard Dreyfuss and Robert Shaw comparing scars in Jaws :biggrin:
> 
> Hell, I'm only 21  (  ) and I'm still trying to figure out what Sharon meant about roll down windows !!


Sharon and I were not what we referred to as "upper crust" folks.  He dad worked the oil fields, my dad was a one handed house painter (he had only a thumb and 2/3 of the pinkie on his left hand).I learned to drive (after I got out of the Navy in 1959/60 because we had no car when I was 16) in a 9 year old 1950 Studebaker Champion and my first car (bought after the 62's came out in 1961) was a 1957 Chevy Bel-air two door hardtop Sport Coupe.

After March of 1960 I had a good job and have not been poor since.  Not rich by most standards but pretty well off.  But between the depression still being on when I was born followed by WWII there weren't a lot of "luxuries" at our house.

I remember also - Ration books, gas rationing stickers, taking .10 a week to school to buy a stamp, that went into a stamp book and when the book was full it was traded for a War bond.  We also picked milkweed pods, saved all tin foil and other things to turn in for the war effort.


----------



## skiprat (Aug 29, 2015)

LeRoy, no BS......the world is a better place due to the likes of you and Sharon. You guys worked hard to make it a bit easier for your next generation. I know these days, there is unfortunately a disgusting lack of respect for our elders, but Rest assured that those that count still appreciate the hardships you all went through.


Btw, I bet you wish you still had the 2 door Bel-air......:biggrin:


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Aug 29, 2015)

I do remember the Bickersons. Sunday night comedy hour at 10:00. Not on the TV, on the radio.


----------



## Pete275 (Aug 29, 2015)

I thought I would add, "you know your old when you pull a muscle trying to put on your socks". Mostly though I don't really feel old. My 22 year old daughter says that 62 is still young and I guess she is right. By the way I agree with skippy's sentiment where Leroy and Sharon are concerned.

Wayne


----------



## Smitty37 (Aug 29, 2015)

Displaced Canadian said:


> I do remember the Bickersons. Sunday night comedy hour at 10:00. Not on the TV, on the radio.


I heard them on radio too...never saw them on TV.


----------



## Smitty37 (Aug 29, 2015)

Pete275 said:


> I thought I would add, "you know your old when you pull a muscle trying to put on your socks". Mostly though I don't really feel old. My 22 year old daughter says that 62 is still young and I guess she is right. By the way I agree with skippy's sentiment where Leroy and Sharon are concerned.
> 
> Wayne


I wouldn't say 62 is "young" but I do think that in today's world it is more like middle age than old. When I was say 20 years old 62 year old  were nothing like as active and vibrant as 62 year old people are today.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Aug 29, 2015)

Smitty37 said:


> skiprat said:
> 
> 
> > This is one of those rare but great classic threads that we need more often. :biggrin: There have been many great posts.
> ...



Smitty, 
I'm about 4 years behind you... got out of the Navy in '64... my first car was a 1959 Chevy Impala.. two door sedan with an Okie rake (rear end dropped about 2-4 inches ) with fender skirts... It had a Herscht conversion kit converting from an automatic to a 3  speed on the floor... I bought it in 1963 while I was still in the Navy and stationed in SF on the USS Finch.... I had been home on leave for my brother's funeral and got off the bus in Chandler AZ to visit my mother who was living there and had gone home ahead of me from the funeral... Great car,  BUT that '57 sport coupe was probably one of the best cars Chevrolet ever built... I think they're still hot today.  

I learned to drive at 18 from a 70 year old woman (she was my land lady) in her 1956 Plymouth Savoy.  I didn't learn until then because my dad was a lousy teacher and really didn't have the patience to teach me... he drove a 1951 Ford - not sure of the model - that had a sticky accelerator and bent shift lever... if you stopped and parked in high gear, you had to bang on the lever to get it out of gear so you could go back to low... I think he finally changed the transmission and shifting mechanism about 1962... I was home on leave and he picked up a friend mechanic and they changed the transmission in the parking lot of a roadside park.

I still have some of the ration books that my folks had during the war... one for sugar, one for shoes for me, and several others I don't remember right now.  Don't remember the gas ration stickers... we didn't have a car until after the war... any travel we did was by wagon behind a pair of mules.


----------



## Smitty37 (Aug 29, 2015)

TellicoTurning said:


> Smitty37 said:
> 
> 
> > skiprat said:
> ...


 My mother had some of those but I think one of my nieces absconded with them before I could ask for them.  I remember the gas stickers only because a lot of cars still had them on the windshield after the war --- they were on the right side and some people never bothered to remove them and right after the war my dad bought a 1936 Chevy pick-up truck that still had an A sticker which I think was good for 3 gallons of gas a week.

I nearly bought a 1959 Chevy Impala myself - offered a hell of a deal while on a Med Cruise but with no driver's license and having to pick it up in Boston and try to get it home from there I passed on it.  A couple of guys on the ship did buy them though.   

My '57 was equipped with what they called power pack (which was a quad carb and dual exhaust) and a Turboglide transmission.  I don't remember the Horse Power but I think it was about 220 or so.  It would get out of it's own way though I'll tell you that. I only kept it 6 months then traded it for a 62 Impala. It had about the same horse power but was a little heavier and didn't have quite as much moxie.  My dad worked off his local head tax (our only township tax at the time) by working driving a horse on the township road .... our township was so small that in the early 2000's it had only 3 1/2 miles of township roads ... in the 40's it was only about 2 miles half dirt and half paved.  He also drove horse at time is the lumber woods and plowed our garden with a horse drawn plow.  He was born in 1988 so used horses all of his early life.  I believe he got a car for the first time in the late 1920s.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Aug 30, 2015)

Smitty37 said:


> TellicoTurning said:
> 
> 
> > Smitty37 said:
> ...



Your dad was the same age as my Grandmother on dad's side of family... she was also born in 1888.  I guess it helped being from the rural north part of the country... living in the rural south we were a little behind in development... Grand father died in 1945 and never owned a car.   My dad got his first car in about 1947... 

I still see a '57 on the road occasionally... never owned one, but it's definitely a sweet automobile.....I kept my Impala about 3 years... traded it in 1965 for a 1964 hard topped convertible Corvette that had a 365 horse powered 327 engine, it came with a Holley AFB carb and I'm pretty sure a race cam... it didn't idle well, kinda loped, but I tested it on the 405 south out of Los Angeles one day and at 125 mph, I was still accelerating, the front end was lifting and I still had accelerator pedal left... shut it down and never tried that again, although I punched once coming out of a service stations, swapped ends and headed right back into the station straight for the pumps... not sure who got the biggest surprise, me or the station attendant.   
When the '64 vette was stolen insurance paid off and I got a '65 with a rag top... drove it for about 3 years until I got married and being a practical man (??? :laugh traded it for a Volkswagen... I married a woman with a 6 year old daughter and no place for her to ride in the 'vette.


----------



## Smitty37 (Aug 30, 2015)

TellicoTurning said:


> Smitty37 said:
> 
> 
> > TellicoTurning said:
> ...


My 62 Chevy had a 327 (62 was the 1st year for that configuration) with a quad (holly I think) carb and dual exhausts.  Like I said it had about the same horsepower as the 57 but because I got it with power glide it wasn't quite as quick off the dime.  I never really knew what any of my cars would do as top speed because the speedometers would peg at about 110 and they'd all go faster than that. --- here's another little tid bit.  My grandfather on my mother's side died in 1945 at 80 years of age.  My grand father on my fathers side was born in 1842 and died in 1920 - my dad was the youngest of his seven children. If he were living he'd have been 96 when I was born also the youngest of seven children.


----------



## sbwertz (Aug 30, 2015)

skiprat said:


> LeRoy, no BS......the world is a better place due to the likes of you and Sharon. You guys worked hard to make it a bit easier for your next generation. I know these days, there is unfortunately a disgusting lack of respect for our elders, but Rest assured that those that count still appreciate the hardships you all went through.
> 
> 
> Btw, I bet you wish you still had the 2 door Bel-air......:biggrin:



The funny thing is, we didn't see them as hardships!  I had a very happy childhood with loving parents.  I'm younger than LeRoy, (72...I got out of the Army in 63) but because I grew up on the "frontier" as it were, we had some living conditions that were ten years behind more developed areas.  

I spent my summers as a child with my grandparents in a lovely home in Tulsa OK, (and saw my first TV there), and lived with them for a year to go to kindergarden because our small town in Wyoming didn't have one.

We often lived out in the country, on location at a drilling rig.  In N. Dakota when I was 12 I rode a school bus 52 miles each way to school on the indian reservation.

But I had an orphaned bobcat kitten we rescued before he had his eyes open, and raised an orphaned pronghorn antelope fawn, (butted like a billy goat!) I wouldn't trade my childhood for any other.


----------



## Smitty37 (Aug 30, 2015)

sbwertz said:


> skiprat said:
> 
> 
> > LeRoy, no BS......the world is a better place due to the likes of you and Sharon. You guys worked hard to make it a bit easier for your next generation. I know these days, there is unfortunately a disgusting lack of respect for our elders, but Rest assured that those that count still appreciate the hardships you all went through.
> ...


 You nailed it Sharon -  we didn't see life as hard - and like you, I had a happy childhood, when I look back on it, I don't remember ever being unhappy because I didn't have a lot of things. Maybe because even being poor, we knew people who were poorer than we were. 

I never did ride a school bus more than 5 miles to get to school but the first 8 grades I walked.  2 miles the first 3 grades 3/4 of a mile 4th through 8th grades, and 1/4 of a mile to catch the bus in high school.  And even in the Poconos in PA where there was a fair amount of snow every year we never had but one "snow day" in my 4 years of high school.  And I don't remember any in elementary school where we were all walkers - I do remember getting out at one o'clock a couple of times because of snow though.


----------



## Skie_M (Aug 31, 2015)

*sigh* ... I remember back in the day .... walking a mile and a half to school through -40 weather because I missed the bus .... there was 5 feet of snow on the ground.  I also remember shoveling my way through it to find the sidewalk the next week so that we could go trick-or-treating in the neighborhood....


(School wasn't canceled unless it was -45 or below ... that's the temperature at which the oil in diesel gasoline will separate out and solidify on the bottom of a gas tank, and for some silly reason it's against federal law to put a HEATING PAD on the GAS TANK of a GOVERNMENT OWNED VEHICLE made for the TRANSPORTATION OF CHILDREN.)


----------



## Sabaharr (Aug 31, 2015)

You know you are old when the remakes of your favorite songs are playing on the oldies station.


----------



## Smitty37 (Aug 31, 2015)

Sabaharr said:


> You know you are old when the remakes of your favorite songs are playing on the oldies station.


 You nailed that one.


----------



## Smitty37 (Aug 31, 2015)

You remember when 5 Versions of the song Harbor Lights were all on the billboard chart at almost the same time. I remember it as being both #1 and #2 by different bands. Actually these were remakes recorded in 1950 the song was first recorded the year I was born.  There was a second remake by the Platters that made the chart in 1960.

This part I looked up(Sammy Kaye peaked at #1, Guy Lombardo peaked at #2, Bing Crosby peaked at #10, Ray Anthony peaked at #15 and Ray Flanagan peaked at #27.}


----------



## TellicoTurning (Sep 1, 2015)

Smitty37 said:


> sbwertz said:
> 
> 
> > skiprat said:
> ...



It's funny what people think of as hard times today... like you and Sharon, we didn't have much when I was growing up either... being share croppers, we got a small portion of the farm as "our" crop and the rest of the time we worked for the man who owned the farm.... My mother told me we were poor after I got to be a grown man with kids of my own, surprised me... did have any idea.  Don't remember all of the school bus rides as far as the distance.... the last year I did ride a bus the county had consolidated all the schools in the county into 3 districts... we only had 3 schools in the county in the 3 towns in the county... we were the first on the bus in the morning and first off in the afternoon, but we pretty much covered about half the county picking up riders...we picked up everyone on the route for school, grammar, jr. high and high school...Jr high and high school were in the same building...   don't remember any "snow" days...'course we lived in east Texas and part of the time in west Texas... rarely snowed more than an inch or so... a few "blue northerners" but only bad storm I remember was in west Texas when we had moved out of the school district and the bus let us off at the end of the route and several miles from the house.... parents were supposed to pick us up, but they were delayed and my sister wouldn't go up to the neighbor's house to wait as we were told to... so we started walking home in one of those "blue northerners" and neither of us had a proper coat... it was warm and sunny when we left for school and the storm blew in as school let out... we were fortunate that a couple was driving north towards Oklahoma, saw us walking along the highway in the storm and picked us up and drove us home... they even lit a fire in the cook stove so we could warm up... naturally my parents were in a state of panic when they couldn't find us, but I don't think people would do today what those folks did... 

I remember several Christmas's that there was only one or two little things under the tree, things weren't all that important... I made a number of my own toys and had just as much enjoyment playing with them... it was more fun to have friends to play with instead of things.


----------



## steamshovel (Sep 2, 2015)

You know when you are old when the nurse asks for your birthday and you start to answer and say 6/23 and they say what century!

Preston


----------



## sbwertz (Sep 2, 2015)

That winter in N. Dakota was a doozie.  We were in the middle of the Ft Berthoud indian reservation on a drilling rig location.  I was at the very end of the bus route, which meant I was the first one picked up and the last one dropped off.  It was dark when I got on the bus and it was dark when I got back off!  I took a pillow and blanket and staked out the seat over the heater and went to sleep. 

Mandaree elementary school was one of the best schools I ever went to.  It was in the middle of the reservation, and I was the only non-indian student there (Well almost...I'm 1/4 Cherokee!)  

My best friend was Joyce Whitehorse, and her dad brought her to the school bus and picked her up in a horse and sled.  Another student lived across a big pasture from the bus stop and he came riding across the pasture every morning on his horse, took off the bridle and hung it on the fence and turned the horse loose.  In the evening, his dad picked him up in a truck.  I thought that was SO cool!


----------



## sbwertz (Sep 2, 2015)

This whole thread makes me realize just how much difference one single generation can make.  I was 20 when my daughter was born, and 22 when my son was born, so there are really isn't THAT much difference in our ages.  But what a difference in lifestyle.

I remember our first car trip to OK and CO when my kids were 5 and 3. My daughter woke up and looked out the window as we drove in OK.  

Mommy, What ARE those? she asked as we drove through a forest.  (She was very near sighted, we later found.)

Those are trees, Kathy.  

You mean real WILD trees?   Nobody PLANTED THEM?  Spoken like a true child of the desert!

That same trip we visited my friend in CO who had a small farm.  The kids were enchanted by watching them milk the cow....until breakfast time.

My son:  Mommy, what's that funny stuff in the milk?

It's cream, John.

Long silence....Can you take it out?

I was raising a couple of "city slickers!"


----------



## TellicoTurning (Sep 3, 2015)

sbwertz said:


> This whole thread makes me realize just how much difference one single generation can make.  I was 20 when my daughter was born, and 22 when my son was born, so there are really isn't THAT much difference in our ages.  But what a difference in lifestyle.
> 
> That same trip we visited my friend in CO who had a small farm.  The kids were enchanted by watching them milk the cow....until breakfast time.
> 
> ...



Your story reminded me of an incident with a couple of my cousins..same generation as me, but born and raised in town... but only about 40 miles from where I grew up... they were visiting my Grandmother who had moved into town after Grandpa died, but still had her country roots and always bought milk from a local farmer in glass gallon jugs.... at breakfast one morning, she was pouring milk from the jug and one of the cousins said "We only drink homogenized milk".... Grandma had a milk carton she had saved, so she took the jug back to the kitchen, poured milk into the carton, then poured it into their cereal and glass... they never knew the difference.


----------



## Kragax (Sep 3, 2015)

Sabaharr said:


> You know you are old when the remakes of your favorite songs are playing on the oldies station.



Or in the elevator.:frown:


----------



## oneleggimp (Sep 3, 2015)

Your son comes home from Elementary School and asks if you voted for Lincoln. (actually happened to me-about 1975)


----------



## oneleggimp (Sep 3, 2015)

error.


----------



## oneleggimp (Sep 3, 2015)

steamshovel said:


> You know when you are old when the nurse asks for your birthday and you start to answer and say 6/23 and they say what century!
> 
> Preston


I say "1843".  Over half the time they don't catch it.  Not great listening skills.


----------



## Smitty37 (Sep 3, 2015)

When you had your first EKG before your cardiologist was born.


----------

